# Schnitt von TS-Dateien?



## DaRealMC (2. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Sat-Receiver, der folgende Datein auf die Festplatte aufnimmt:
*.eit
*.ts
*.ts.ap
*.ts.cuts
*.ts.meta
*.ts.sc

*.eit scheint die EPG-Beschreibung zu sein und ich vermute, bis auf die *.ts-Datei sind alle überflüssig.
Die aufgenommenen Videos haben laut vlc 4 Streams:

```
Stream 0
 Typ: Untertitel
 Originale ID: 32
 Codec: Teletext (telx)
 Sprache: Deutsch
 Beschreibung: Teletext
Stream 1
 Typ: Video
 Originale ID: 1023
 Codec: H264 - MPEG-4 AVC (part 10) (h264)
 Auflösung: 1920x1080
 Bildwiederholrate: 50
 Decodiertes Format: Planar 4:2:0 YUV
Stream 2
 Typ: Audio
 Originale ID: 1027
 Codec: A52 Audio (aka AC3) (a52 )
 Sprache: Deutsch
 Kanäle: Stereo
 Abtastrate: 48000 Hz
 Bitrate: 384 kb/s
Stream 3
 Typ: Audio
 Originale ID: 1028
 Codec: A52 Audio (aka AC3) (a52 )
 Sprache: English
 Beschreibung: Saubere Effekte
```
Ich würde gerne mindestens am Anfang und am Ende überflüssiges Material abscheniden. Wenn ich mittendrin die Werbung auch noch raus bekomme, ist das gut, aber kein muss.
Stream 0 könnte weg, aber die beiden Audio-Streams müssen erhalten bleiben.

Ich habe über die Arbeit eine komplette Adobe CC-Lizenz.
Kann ich die Aufnahmen direkt damit schneiden, ohne sie aufwändig neu kodieren zu müssen? Wie können die Adobe-Produkte mit den zwei AUdio-Streams umgehen?
Oder geht das mit Adobe gar nciht und ich brauche eine andre Software. Gibt es die als Freeware?

Alles, was ich bisher bei Google und andren Foren gefunden habe sagt mir, dass das, was ich will entweder nicht geht (zwei altenative Tonspuren in Premiere), umständlich ist (TS nach MKV etv konvertieren) oder nicht als Freeware exisitiert.

Habt ihr andre Ideen/Vorschläge?


----------



## chmee (3. Mai 2014)

Es ist in der Tat umständlicher. TS (Transportstream) ist ja als "Schnittdatei" nie gedacht gewesen.. Letztlich auch nicht als Dateiformat für die Festplatte. Wenn möglich (ich habs nie versucht), mach Dir ne Videodatei und 2 Audiodateien, verlinke sie und schneide. Am Ende musst Du sie einzeln rausrechnen (video und die einzelnen Audiospuren) und dann zB per MKV-Merger in eine Containerdatei packen. Das wird wohl am Besten mit einer h.264(video) und zwei aac(audio)-Dateien gehen.

p.s.: Wozu mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen.. Hilft Dieser Link weiter?
http://www.mathiasdittrich.com/102-hd-aufnahmen-im-ts-format-nach-mkv-umwandeln/all/1/

mfg chmee


----------

